# [EVDL] What effect EVs have on a pacemaker/defibrillator : A Question for Senior Memb



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dan,

if I were in your position, I would want to have explained to me what
exactly the pacemaker/defibrillator should not have near (RFI?,
EMI/strong magnetic fields?, etc.) and at what levels would be a hazard
to your pacemaker/defibrillator. Once you know what are the items and
what those levels are that can do harm, you can use the appropriate tool
to measure for them and know what values are being generated by which EV
(various Production EVs, various conversion EVs, and if their is a
difference whether the vehicle has an AC or DC drive system).


Way-way back, my hp site's company safety EHS guy got wind of my EV at
work (someone was trying to get me in trouble because they were jealous
of me having my own parking spot to charge and did not like all the
attention I was getting - children will be children ...). He wanted to
bring his safety tools with him to make measurements. I encouraged this
to happen (to dispel any more junk like this) and arranged for us to
meet that afternoon when my workload was lighter.

This was at a time (circa 1990's) when Automakers and Oil companies were
spending the million$ to say EVs were bad/evil/a-threat-to-life-itself.
There were also those goofy holistic-wannabee pontificates that stated
they would tell you what to avoid (i.e. magnetic waves) and what prisms,
pyramids, incense, and herbs to cure your ills.

At the appointed time, I went to his desk, and we walked toward an exit
near where the EV was charging. He showed me that even the AC lines in
the walls (on the other side of the painted drywall/sheetrock walls and
inside metal electrical conduits) there were magnetic waves bombarding
us all the time 24 hours a day.

When we got to my S-10 Blazer EV, it was fully charged, so I told him we
can measure the RFI and EMI after we go for a drive so he could take his
measurements. It was the early 1990's and my system configuration was
120VDC T125 pack, Todd DC2DC, Curtis controller, and 9" Advanced DC
motor. The motor was just ahead of the manual 4 speed transmission, so
the largest/highest EMI readings the safety guy could get was right at
the hump near the firewall. The readings diminished greatly as the meter
was moved away from that spot.

The readings were understandably low as I backed out and eased my way
around the parking lot. The readings were much higher the more I
accelerated. Once I was up to speed, and I would ease off the
accelerator, the EMI readings would also throttle back. We drove both in
the parking lot (low speeds) and out on the expressway (high speeds).

When we returned, and I plugged-in the old-boat anchor bycan (rectified
transformer type) dumb charger, I asked the safety guy to take RFI
measurements. He said they were there, but not that serious. Later after
we were done and walking back to his desk, he showed me the RFI
measurements he got from the microwave employees used to heat up their
lunches. Placing the RFI meter near the door edges, the readings were
off the scale. When he moved the meter 4 inches away from the previous
reading near the door edge, the reading was much lower. Measuring a
couple of feet away the RFI readings were quite low.

I thought it was rather odd that the safety guy had these measurement
tools when after all was said and done, he said whether the readings
were high or low, there was not law, or company requirement about RFI or
EMI.

If you wanted to do a check for yourself, you could purchase the RFI &
EMI meter tools, hook up with a working PU conversion owner, and have
someone else do your measurements for you.


So, Dan, that is why I encourage you to find out exactly what will
affect your pacemaker/defibrillator, and at what levels. My Blazer EV
using the older 1990's technology did emit EMI while driving, and RFI
while charging. And nothing if completely unplugged/off.

But I am wondering if you would have to be right-next to the motor while
the EV was driving (like hanging underneath the vehicle in an action
movie) or have your chest constantly pressed-up next to the level-1
charger for the hours it took to replenish the pack, for your
pacemaker/defibrillator to be affected.


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> Daniel Eyk wrote:
> > I have been planning and preparing to convert a p/u to electric and have
> > had a situation arise that is unrelated to an EV, but could have an
> > effect
> ...


----------

